# A different reading plan: slow reading



## Wayne (Dec 31, 2010)

You've heard of slow cooking. Here's a different Bible reading plan - slow reading.

Simply read one chapter per day, and read that one chapter as often through the day as you might have reasonable oppportunity. Try to read the chapter at least three times per day, more if you see fit. Read slowly and meditatively.
Should take about four years to get through the entire Bible.


----------



## JennyG (Dec 31, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Should take about four years to get through the entire Bible.



that sounds much too long to me 
I think it could be a great plan, so long as you also, and concurrently, read through very much faster!


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 31, 2010)

I like it Wayne. 

This has been my approach. 

I used to read a smaller section of Scripture every day and several commentaries such that I got it down deeply. I would first read the whole book fast, then go back and read it chapter by chapter in 3 or 4 versions plus commentaries and then read it one last time super-fast. This helped me retain it in my memory. But it does take time.


----------



## baron (Dec 31, 2010)

I love slow cooking in our new crock pot but reading one chapter a day would kill me. I use the Horner plan and find it hard to read just 10 chapters a day. So I also do a mixed up plan which keeps changing. I just finished reading the book of Galatians for 30 days at least 3 times per day and some time as many as 5 times a day in a sitting. I started Jude and will read that at least 3 times daily. Plus I like to study a part of the scriptures. With my Kindle I can read while my wife is shopping I even read waiting in the check out line's. There is so much wasted time I found that can be used for reading.

It came to me, if I could sit for an hour or two reading a book about the bible or some other book then why not do the same with the Bible? At first I had no time but that was an excuse due to having time for other things. So I curtailed my time in front of the TV, computer, and put that time in to reading the bible.

Now if I could just start a decent prayer life that would be great.


----------



## JennyG (Dec 31, 2010)

baron said:


> I can read while my wife is shopping I even read waiting in the check out line's. There is so much wasted time I found that can be used for reading.
> 
> It came to me, if I could sit for an hour or two reading a book about the bible or some other book then why not do the same with the Bible? At first I had no time but that was an excuse due to having time for other things. So I curtailed my time in front of the TV, computer, and put that time in to reading the bible.



yes!  that's *exactly* the same amazing insight that I've just been hit over the head by. I don't have a Kindle - I just keep a Bible to hand at all times. I'm getting through five or six times what I ever did before and loving it.
To be fair, I probably wouldn't have managed it when my children were young


----------



## baron (Dec 31, 2010)

JennyG said:


> yes! that's exactly the same amazing insight that I've just been hit over the head by. I don't have a Kindle - I just keep a Bible to hand at all times. I'm getting through five or six times what I ever did before and loving it.
> To be fair, I probably wouldn't have managed it when my children were young



It's just amazing how much time you can find if you want to. I do not mind waiting in line any more. Just gives you extra time to read. Though my wife would differ, so I tell her bring a book and recover some of the wasted time, use it more wisely. Yes I know it is harder with children.

Before my Kindle day's I used to carry a small bible with me and read it when ever I had to wait, plus a bag of book's which I seem always to loose some. Now my Kindle is my best friend. Last Sunday while waiting at the hospital I read for a good 6 hours. I even bought a book on my wife family name and read with her the diffrent fact's regarding her family name. We knew though we wouldn't find anythig regarding her family there. But it was fun and took her mind off of how bad she felt.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Dec 31, 2010)

I like the slow approach. Like to meditate on what I have read.


----------

